# Need autofocus advice



## Newtricks (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm finding it quite maddening that after reading and re-reading that manual chapter on autofocus and using different settings, the D7000 still seems to focus anywhere and everywhere other that where I want it to. Any help in setting the focus controls for action photography would be greatly appreciated.

Be well,

Anthony


----------



## JTPhotography (Sep 11, 2013)

It's all about working the focus points and getting set according to your situation. I tend to use one focus point, moving as necessary, but that is just what I am used to, and I shoot wildlife mostly. How are you setting your points?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 11, 2013)

Here are my settings:

custom setting menus
a1 - AF-C Priority - Release
a2 - AF-S Priority - Release
a5 - Focus Point Wrap Around - ON
a6 - Number of Focus Points - 39

a1 & a2 simply allow you to take an out of focus picture, basically any time you push the shutter release it will take a picture VS only taking a picture when it is in focus.

The real issue is knowing that little button in the middle of the AF / M switch at the lower right of the lens
when you push that button and rotate the rear dial (right thumb) you get
AFS
AFC
AFA
now if you rotate the front dial with your right hand first finger you get this
with AFA - d39, d21, d9, S, Auto
AFS - AUTO,  S
AFC - AUTO, 3D, D39, D21, D9, S

I recommend you put it in AFS - S (Single) for a single point of focus.
Then use the thumb pad to move that focus point around.  Then use DOF like f/1.8 to move the focus closer or further away.
I tested this on a long fence and moved the focus point close and then further away to improve my understanding.

But for action I am using AFC-d39 or d21 or d9.  I'm practicing this as I take pictures of kids soccer games.

page 91, 94 & 77 in the user manual

practice and experiment


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the input, spend most of time hunting birds these days so I'll give AFC - S a go and work it out from there.

Be well,

Anthony


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 11, 2013)

Newtricks said:


> Thanks for the input, spend most of time hunting birds these days so I'll give AFC - S a go and work it out from there.
> 
> Be well,
> 
> Anthony



It's either AF-c or af-s


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll throw in another suggestion.  I am a 99% birder.  Assign your AE-L button to AF-ON, it will be in your manual.  Set AF-C to 9 point.  If the D7000 has focus and release priority change it to that or just release priority.  Leave your camera in AF-C.  Spend a few hours getting used to your thumb on the AE-L(now AF-ON) button.  This allows you more control over your AF system.  You never have to let your camera decide af-s or c if you are in af-a mode.  If you have a stationary subject you can just focus on it, if it takes off, your thumb will be on the AF button and there you go....


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 11, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> It's either AF-c or af-s



 AFC - Single point of focus or AFC - S

Thanks.


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Coastalconn, I'll try those settings and see how it works. Had an opportunity this afternoon to shoot some in AF-C single point when a pair of Snowy Egrets landed in a tree behind my home, have yet to look at them off camera.

Be well,

Anthony


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 11, 2013)

It takes a little bit to get used to, but it is the only way I shoot now..  it has its advantages..


----------



## rambler (Sep 11, 2013)

Google "back button focus" to help clarify what coastalconn is referring to.

when live view is a active and following astronikon's first thread, moving the front dial allows an option to increase the size of the single focus box.

if a bird is flying across the frame right to left, place the focus point to the far right and put the bird,s head in it as you focus while swinging the camera!


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 11, 2013)

rambler said:


> Google "back button focus" to help clarify what coastalconn is referring to.



LOL, my post is a little wordy and difficult to follow... good call


----------



## KmH (Sep 11, 2013)

Some % of photos will be OOF (out-of-focus) when using AF-C (continuous focus).

The more action anticipation skill you have, the smaller that % of OOF images becomes.


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 12, 2013)

AF-C - single point, didn't help getting the focus right with the perched Egrets so it's on to AF-C - 9 point.

Thanks again everyone,

Anthony


----------



## rambler (Sep 12, 2013)

You might enjoy this pocket sized paperback: The Bird Photography Field Guide: The essential handbook for capturing birds with your digital SLR by David Tipling | Barnes & Noble


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2013)

coastalconn said:


> I'll throw in another suggestion.  I am a 99% birder.
> [ # 1 ]Assign your AE-L button to AF-ON, it will be in your manual.  Set AF-C to 9 point.
> [ # 2 ] If the D7000 has focus and release priority change it to that or just release priority.  Leave your camera in AF-C.
> 
> Spend a few hours getting used to your thumb on the AE-L(now AF-ON) button.  This allows you more control over your AF system.  You never have to let your camera decide af-s or c if you are in af-a mode.  If you have a stationary subject you can just focus on it, if it takes off, your thumb will be on the AF button and there you go....


Anthony,

# 2 - I list in my first response, see post 3  the a1 and a2 in the Custom Menu
Release - - -          Photos can be taken whenever the shutter-release button is pressed.
Focus - - -            Photos can only be taken when the in-focus indicator (*) is displayed.


# 1 - this is the button to the immediate left of your right thumb dial

Custom Settings Menu, c1 - Shutter Release Button AE-L  (page 213 manual)
At the default setting of Off, exposure only locks when the AE-L/ AF-L button is pressed. 
If On is selected, exposure will also lock when the shutter-release button is pressed halfway. 

more Focus Lock information is on page 97


I've been playing with this too, but I'm too newbie to see improvements.  I was taking pictures of flying ducks the other day but they were flying towards me and alot of the pictures were Out Of Focus.  It was hard trying to keep the ducks in frame too, much less everything else.
In my soccer game exploits this past weekend alot of the shots have a nicely "in focus" brick wall behind the kids whereas they were "okay".  So alot of learning and experimenting.  I found out my aperture was too large - like 5.6 and the camera was focusing on the background brick wall.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 12, 2013)

This guide is awesome.. 
http://www.pixelfinesse.com/_docs/D7000_AF_Explained.pdf


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 12, 2013)

Set the cameras AE-L button to AF-ON before going out this morning... first time turned the camera vertical (and much to my annoyance) I found the MB-D11's AE-L button does not control the focus, but the shutter button does. According to the grips manual, the buttons should behave in the exact manner as set in custom functions. Is this normal or is there a problem with the grip?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2013)

Is your  mb-d11 a factory OEM grip or another brand?


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 12, 2013)

Newtricks, take a deep breath and relax, I know your frustrated but you can eat an elephant in one sitting.  Have you ever gotten sharp photos with the 70-300?  When I looked at your osprey shots, I couldn't find anything in the frame that seemed sharp.  In good light set your camera to ISO 200 and see if you can get sharp shots of anything? Find a flower and shoot it at 70, 100, 200 and 300mm.  Shoot it at wide open and then try 1 stop down.. for example try 300mm f5.6 then f8.. keep your camera in the normal position so we can elomante one thing at a time..  use a tripod if you have one...


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2013)

Newtricks said:


> I'm finding it quite maddening that after reading and re-reading that manual chapter on autofocus and using different settings, the D7000 still seems to focus anywhere and everywhere other that where I want it to. Any help in setting the focus controls for action photography would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Be well,
> 
> Anthony



Anthony. There is a man who has written I think, 23 guidebooks to Nikon equipment over roughly a 15 year span. EXHAUSTIVE testing, shooting, exploration, analysis, and instruction covering each and every aspect of whatever product is to be written about. Expert analysis of systems and configuration of the camera for various uses. Simple, yet detailed an accurate, trustworthy information on how to wring the most out of the various autofocusing systems Nikon has offered through the years. HERE is the 800-page .PDF book that a guy like you might just love!  Complete Guide to the Nikon D7000


----------



## SCraig (Sep 12, 2013)

AF-S mode is single servo mode.  The autofocus system will focus ONCE and once ONLY when you press the shutter halfway.

AF-C mode is continuous servo focus.  The autofocus will focus when you press the shutter release halfway and then CONTINUE to focus as necessary if the subject moves.

"Moves" being the important word since birds are virtually ALWAYS moving.  I never, ever use AF-S mode when shooting any kind of subject that might move.  Most especially birds and wildlife.

I also disable all that 3D tracking and any other nonsense that lets the camera decide where I want the point of focus to be.  I'll TELL the camera where I want it to focus, I don't want it making that decision for me.


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 12, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> Is your  mb-d11 a factory OEM grip or another brand?



OEM



coastalconn said:


> Have  you ever gotten sharp photos with the 70-300?



This is as close as I've come, 300mm - f/5.6 - 1/200 - ISO 100




Starting to think the lens may not be at it's best when wide open. Will take you're advice and see how it shoots on a tripod at lower ISO, with smaller apertures and longer shutter times.

Don't worry, my heads not going to explode (yet), just a bit frustrated. Had someone told me I'd have this much trouble learning to use a cameras settings after 40 years of shooting film, I'd have laughed at them.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 12, 2013)

Newtricks said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Is your  mb-d11 a factory OEM grip or another brand?
> ...



now I have to check my Grip AE button

I didn't see in the thread, but what brand 300mm lens are you using?

I just ran a test last night in my basement of my holding my camera at 300mm and shooting a kids toy at the other end of the basement.  Holding it like I used to it was so fuzzy.  My new "holding position" alot better.  I then used my monopod and it was sharp.  I started a thread last week about how to hold a camera because I really stink with a non VR lens.


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 12, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> what brand 300mm lens are you using?



AF-S Nikkor 70-300mm 1:4.5-5.6G


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 12, 2013)

Set the camera up on a tripod this afternoon in aperture priority at ISO 200 , pointed it across the river then took shots using a remote shutter release set for mirror-up so there wouldn't even be the motion of the mirror interfering with focus... AF-S Nikkor 70-300mm 4.5-5.6 lens set at 70, 100, 135, 200 and 300mm and apertures ranging from 4.5 - 40 (not every step in between), converted them from RAW to JPEG no editing. Rather than re-sizing all 38 images and trying to post them here, I've compressed them into a 122mb zip file. Would one of you be willing to extract and take a look at the results, it looks to me as if very few of them are in proper focus. Perhaps this has something to do with FX lens on a DX body?

Be well,

Anthony


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 12, 2013)

coastalconn, this is the best focused image taken with that lens,


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 13, 2013)

TheLost said:


> This guide is awesome..
> http://www.pixelfinesse.com/_docs/D7000_AF_Explained.pdf



Thank you for the link, very informative. I have a better grasp on the how and why of choosing the various autofocus options and what they do having read that primer. I really had no concept of how different dslr's where from film cameras or how much there was to learn.

Be well,

Anthony


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 13, 2013)

Have you checked your focus, maybe it needs adjusting.

John


----------



## SCraig (Sep 13, 2013)

Newtricks said:


> coastalconn, this is the best focused image taken with that lens,


Was this shot in RAW and did you do any sharpening in post processing?  If it was in RAW then no in-camera sharpening was done to it, and most digital photographs NEED some sharpening.

I use the same body and lens combination frequently and it works great for me.


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 13, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Newtricks said:
> 
> 
> > coastalconn, this is the best focused image taken with that lens,
> ...


Scott, what I was headed for was the op might have a "soft" copy.  Check his post "my back yard" in N&W.  I couldn't find anything in any of the shots that looked particularity sharp...


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 13, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Was this shot in RAW and did you do any sharpening in post processing?  If it was in RAW then no in-camera sharpening was done to it, and most digital photographs NEED some sharpening.



Yes it's shot in RAW and apparently I have not been sharpening enough in post. Been editing RAW files for just over a month now and have a lot to learn.

Thank you,

Anthony


----------



## SCraig (Sep 13, 2013)

Newtricks said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Was this shot in RAW and did you do any sharpening in post processing?  If it was in RAW then no in-camera sharpening was done to it, and most digital photographs NEED some sharpening.
> ...



Use that photo of your cat to play with.  When it's oversharpened you'll see it.  It's hard to explain (at least for me) but edges are what get sharpened, and you can easily see too much sharpening on cat fur.  Crank the sharpening WAY up and it will be obvious what I'm talking about but I can't really explain it.  The edges just look "Strange".


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Scott, will do.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 13, 2013)

Anthony,

The grip AE/AF L button is a separate setting than the body button

Custom Settings Menu
f5 Assign AE-L/AF-L button  -- AE/AF Lock (or which ever you want)
AND
f10 Assign MB-D11 button -- AE/AF Lock  (or which ever you want)

=============
page 252 of the manual

Option -- Description 
AE/AF lock -- Focus and exposure lock while the AE-L/AF-L button is pressed. 

AE lock  -- only Exposure locks while the AE-L/AF-L button is pressed. 

AF lock  -- only Focus locks while the AE-L/AF-L button is pressed. 

AE lock (Hold) -- Exposure locks when the AE-L/AF-L button is pressed, and remains locked until the button is pressed a second time or the exposure meters turn off. 

AF-ON The AE-L/AF-L button initiates autofocus. The shutter- release button can not be used to focus. 

FV lock  -- Press the AE-L/AF-L button to lock flash value (built-in flash and SB-900, SB-800, SB-700, SB-600, SB-400, and SB-R200 flash units only, 0149). Press again to cancel FV lock.


----------



## Newtricks (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Astro, that's a big help.

Be well,

Anthony


----------

